# Lemgo Open 2010



## Leno33 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Cuber 

Watch this 

Lemgo Open 2010 in Germany

Where and When?
4. and 5. September 2010
The Lemgo Open 2010 will only take place with 100 competitors. So fell free to register!
Website:
http://cube.hackvalue.de/lo10/
Registration:
http://cube.hackvalue.de/lo10/s/de/register


----------



## David0794 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Erik 4x4 WR average - 41.29
> Erik 4x4 ER single - 36.77



WOW!!!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 5, 2010)

David0794 said:


> > Erik 4x4 WR average - 41.29
> > Erik 4x4 ER single - 36.77
> 
> 
> ...



What...where are you getting this?


----------



## David0794 (Sep 5, 2010)

Speedcubers-forum from Germany.


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you know?

- Breandan is crazy 
- PLL number 22? (I used it in comp in the semi's! So proud)
- Poor Niklas got 2 times pyraminx single WR... but just not totally...
- The venue was great and could've easily fitted about 50 more cubers
- Because of a lot of people not showing up or canceling a day before the comp I'm not sure if they managed it financially?
- Just for fun I tried blue cross in the finals at one of the solves and got 9.22?
- I also got a counting 25 in the finals? 
- Still no skip for Breandan?
- He is crazy at juggling?
- He can actually juggle permutations?
- Freddy, (Leonards' dog) is crazy!!!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2010)

Erik said:


> - Just for fun I tried blue cross in the finals at one of the solves and got 9.22?



 Blue Cross


----------



## nccube (Sep 5, 2010)

Complete results?


----------



## NiklasS (Sep 5, 2010)

I got 2.50 + 2 Pyraminx, I havent seen the Tip on the Back, and the solve after that, I got 2.30, but worng scrambled (i got 1 tip and the scramble actually gots 4, soo..) All in alle a very nice Competition, next Weekend I will do Wr ..


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 5, 2010)

NiklasS said:


> I got 2.50 + 2 Pyraminx, I havent seen the Tip on the Back, and the solve after that, I got 2.30, but worng scrambled (i got 1 tip and the scramble actually gots 4, soo..) All in alle a very nice Competition, next Weekend I will do Wr ..


Oh, man, that's really sucks for you Niklas! You will get WR next weekend!!
See you next weekend!!


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2010)

More results:

Breandan won with 11.17 or sth like that, Björn was 2nd with 12 and Maximillian was 3rd also with 12 I guess. I got a 16.00 avg in the finals ^^ 

Some more did you knows:

- we all (probably with like 25 people) group-hugged Niklas for doing 2 (just-not) WR's?
- I was almost depressed Saturday evening when I saw Faz' videos?
- Probably never been more happy with a WR cept for 7.08?
- yay for PLL + PLL par trix 
- apparently it's impossible to force people to speak English when sitting at the pizza place? Speaking more German isn't helping Breandan to understand it more...
- the food was nice 
- yay for the organizing team!
- Lubix cube?


----------



## Owen (Sep 5, 2010)

Erik said:


> - Lubix cube?



I'm actually scared now.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 6, 2010)

David0794 said:


> > Erik 4x4 WR average - 41.29
> > Erik 4x4 ER single - 36.77
> 
> 
> ...





Owen said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > - Lubix cube?
> ...



Did you know Erik used Lubix in the above mentioned 4x4?

Don't be scared =]

- Pixel -


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 6, 2010)

Erik is back after such a long WR abstinence!


----------



## NiklasS (Sep 7, 2010)

The Pyraminx "Wr's":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efjkeIKSuhc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz2MrrNKpZw


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

NiklasS said:


> I got 2.50 + 2 Pyraminx, I havent seen the Tip on the Back, and the solve after that, I got 2.30, but worng scrambled (i got 1 tip and the scramble actually gots 4, soo..) All in alle a very nice Competition, next Weekend I will do Wr ..



[17:59] <Tim_Major> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efjkeIKSuhc 
[17:59] <Venim> Tim_Major: http://stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/ 4bld gogogo 
[17:59] <Tim_Major> that is so ****ing unfair 
[17:59] <Tim_Major> when people miss a good scramble 
[18:00] <aronpm> Tim_Major:  
[18:00] <Tim_Major> they don't get to reattempt 

Yeah, I feel bad for you 
I have been given the wrong scramble in the past, missing the best scramble, and I didn't get a retry. I think this is rubbish, the 2.30 should count. It was the scramblers fault for not checking it first. Unlucky 
Also, too bad about the +2 as well


----------

